# Primera Liga 08-09 November



## A_Skywalker (Nov 4, 2008)

Real Madrid v Malaga
 08/11/2008 19:00 GMT
  1.20 5.60 11.00 All Bets (26) 
Barcelona v Valladolid
 08/11/2008 21:00 GMT
  1.15 6.00 15.00 All Bets (27) 
D.La Coruna v Espanyol
 09/11/2008 16:00 GMT
  2.00 3.15 3.50 All Bets (24) 
Mallorca v Athl.Bilbao
 09/11/2008 16:00 GMT
  2.10 3.20 3.20 All Bets (24) 
Numancia v Betis
 09/11/2008 16:00 GMT
  2.50 3.10 2.65 All Bets (24) 
Osasuna v Atl. Madrid
 09/11/2008 16:00 GMT
  3.20 3.20 2.10 All Bets (24) 
Santander v Gijon
 09/11/2008 16:00 GMT
  1.95 3.20 3.60 All Bets (24) 
Villarreal v Almeria
 09/11/2008 16:00 GMT
  1.45 3.75 6.75 All Bets (23) 
Sevilla v Huelva
 09/11/2008 18:00 GMT
  1.30 4.50 9.00 All Bets (24) 
Getafe v Valencia
 09/11/2008 20:00 GMT
  2.80 3.20 2.30 All Bets (24)


----------



## BettingIsNice (Nov 7, 2008)

You copied the odds for England  :lol:


----------



## A_Skywalker (Nov 7, 2008)

fixed now


----------

